# Drippers And Cotton Wicking



## ET (3/5/14)

ok so i built a dual coil in my dripper, stuffed a bunch of cotton in there and it gets nice flavour but almost no vapor. what have i done wrong? inner diameter of coils is biggish, 2.5 mil. resistance is 0.7 ohms.


----------



## Rex_Bael (3/5/14)

Maybe check coil position in comparison to the air intakes

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom (3/5/14)

enough air circulation in the chamber? sometimes less cotton is more...


----------



## ET (3/5/14)

i'll take some cotton out and see if that makes an improvement


----------



## johan (3/5/14)

@denizenx if it can help; the "dry" cotton must slide fairly easy through the coil, if its a micro coil; 10mm length is enough


----------



## ET (3/5/14)

yup it was too much cotton. flavour and vapour production has now jumped up degrees of magnitude. throat hit also. it's now working close to how it should be i think. still gonna tinker a little but all looks good. thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (4/5/14)

denizenx said:


> yup it was too much cotton. flavour and vapour production has now jumped up degrees of magnitude. throat hit also. it's now working close to how it should be i think. still gonna tinker a little but all looks good. thanks guys


sometimes too much cotton gets the dripper 'flooded' with too much juice

i had the same situation happen to me once, removed some cotton and bobs your uncle


----------



## Andre (4/5/14)

And make sure there is no cotton between the coil and the air hole(s).


----------



## ET (4/5/14)

i also now realised i built the dual coil into the wrong two posts, and the cap isn't quite right. will go and do it over again a little later with a smaller inner diameter coil so there's more wraps. should ramp up the performance some. then i might have to go looking for a drill press. oh wait the guy who lives downstairs has one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

